# The Chatelaine by Flippinout



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I have had my Chatelaine for days now. I originally designed this one for a trade with Flatband (Gary). I have watched him shoot in his videos and I knew he had a big hand, as do I. Also I know he's not a big fan of naturals, which kind of specialize in. So I set out to make something that would suit his style and hand. What resulted was one of those slingshots that you really don't want to let go, but you do.

Gary loved it. I offered him the PDF in case he wanted to add this model to his line of frames, but he refused it. So then I offered the design to Nathan. As always Nathan put his spin on it and turned a good design into a great one. Not a word of hype. I swear to you.

In case you haven't seen The Chatelaine, it's here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12218-new-model-at-flippinout-slingshots-chatelaine/

So beautiful. Like the Chalice, I don't think this design needs finger grooves or thumb pads. The shooter's hand will find its way very naturally into the best grip. Especially with Nathan's well-placed palm swells.

Back to mine (I've had it for days, remember?). . . Well honestly I couldn't bring myself to put anything on her for the first couple of days. I just wanted her to sit naked on my desk all day, where I could reach for her and fondle and stroke and just admire her beauty. And she feels so good, her skin is silky and smoooth... ahem! Well, anyways I finally brought myself to my senses and dressed her in .040 latex, tapered, and took her out to shoot. With her wide fork and the easy way she lets you get a firm grip on her, it just seems natural to hit the target almost every time (I don't know what was wrong with Nathan in that video he did with her -- I'm still a little upset about that. I mean he never misses a shot with any of his slingshots. But with this one -- !? Come on, man. I demand a redo.)

Anyway, I can't recommend the Chatelaine highly enough. I like it even more than the Chalice. You may too, if you try one. Great job, Nathan. I'm very proud to have my name associated with this creation, which is mostly you, not me.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like that design very, very much!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Evolution at its finest!!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Dayhiker! I have to agree that it is an easy to shoot slingshot and is on par with the Chalice as far as ease of use and consistency goes.

As for my shooting- well, I was off that day but i can assure you that it was all operator error. Since that time, I have shot the Chatelaine much more and I find my consistency very good with it. The palmswells make all the difference with this model and assure positive hand placement and consistency from shot to shot.

For those who are interested in adding one to their collection, please contact me. I WILL NOT be keeping these stocked as a regular item. Each one will be made upon request from SpectraPly or DymaLux. SpectraPly models $55 DymaLux $60 plus shipping.


----------

